# Memorial Day Fishing



## 79Redskin (Apr 25, 2013)

I was supposed to be going out to OC on a fishing trip tomorrow but it was called due to projected rough water/ storms on the water tomorrow.

Still got the itch to fish. Anyone know of any places local that will be getting pretty good action over the weekend? I am in the southern MD area, PG County. I was thinking of Choptank or Point Lookout but wanted to pose the question since I am still new to the sport and find out about any new spots that might be getting action over the weekend.


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Im headed down PLO tomorrow i should be there by 11am


----------



## ILOVECROAKER (Apr 23, 2012)

I will be heading down PLO today after work. I'll keep you posted on whats caught. I have been hearing that the croaker are steady down there. A few reports of Rock fish still being caught, and Whitting. I am anxious to drive down there, however, I will keep an up to date report with pic's with my smart phone. Now, if nothing is biting i will be going to PAX or Solomon s Island to catch.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Memoral Day weekend should be a day to kick back and fire up the grill. Best of luck to those hitting the beaches. I'm sure there will be plenty of crossed lines.


----------



## 79Redskin (Apr 25, 2013)

I was thinking Point Lookout myself, kinda weary about it though. The last time I drove down and did an overnight and had absolutely no nibbles, bites, or catches. The 2 hours back was even longer with an empty cooler. Where ever I go I think I am going to get an early start. I am thinking about heading out about 3am to either PLO or Choptank


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

No balls, no glory


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I was there last night. I left around 12pm. I caught some croakers and whiting. The weather was terrible high wind and cold.


----------



## 79Redskin (Apr 25, 2013)

Hueski said:


> I was there last night. I left around 12pm. I caught some croakers and whiting. The weather was terrible high wind and cold.



Yea I thought the cold and wind would be pretty bad out there as it was pretty bad inland which is why I held out on going early this morning. Think I am going to head down there later this evening and maybe overnight tonight. The weather should be a lot more favorable.


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Im Headed Down PLO Right Now I Will Keep Everybody Posted :fishing:


----------



## ILOVECROAKER (Apr 23, 2012)

Hueski said:


> I was there last night. I left around 12pm. I caught some croakers and whiting. The weather was terrible high wind and cold.[/QUOTE
> 
> We were there on the pier around 10-2am. Caugt nothing but the wind!


----------



## davann2 (May 25, 2010)

Tyrik, how's the fishing at PLO today?


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Been thinkin' bout rollin' to PLO myself, but not sure I want to drive that far? I guess my other ops are to go to SP, Severn or the Chop...I guess I'll wait to see what you guys do. Wouldn't mind goin' for some croakers...not crazy about perchin' all day...


----------



## 79Redskin (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm thinking today might be the day for PLO. Weather is warmer and a lot less windy. Think I am definitely going to head down there tonight, should be some good action. Next weekend should be great it will 80's and sunny most of the week according to the forecast yesterday.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, will roll out there myself with Jr. See y'all there.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Tried to fish East Potomac Park today, but couldn't get in because of Rolling Thunder


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

LOL... fishing... on memorial day... HAHAHAHAHAH

i remember trying to fish on memorial day... but god dammit did we try.


----------



## 79Redskin (Apr 25, 2013)

Did PLO Sunday night. No action down there at all. I got there about 8ish and there was no action on the pier, people were packing up when we got there. A guy was catching some baby croakers here and there and that was about it. Left about 11 with nothing in the cooler.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

79Redskin said:


> Did PLO Sunday night. No action down there at all. I got there about 8ish and there was no action on the pier, people were packing up when we got there. A guy was catching some baby croakers here and there and that was about it. Left about 11 with nothing in the cooler.


Sorry to hear that . We did better with shrimp on the left corner (Sunday night); how was the wind? Where did you fish?


----------



## 79Redskin (Apr 25, 2013)

GhostCrab said:


> Sorry to hear that . We did better with shrimp on the left corner (Sunday night); how was the wind? Where did you fish?


What time were you down there on Sunday. I got there about 830 and left about 11ish. The corners were locked up tight so we were relegated to fish the middle of the pier on the front side.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

~430 - 10 so I must have passed you; I was with a few kids (all under 13).


----------

